# Redirecting to other site



## Harshal1357 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello,
I am using MAC OS, i am having internet broadband connection. My all browsers redirecting me to other site whenever i search for any site and click on the link on search result. Even on WI-Fi if i opens browser on my smart phone i also redirecting to the other site. I have reset my modem many time but not getting the issue. Please help :banghead:

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is this a particular site only ?


> Even on WI-Fi if i opens browser on my smart phone i also redirecting to the other site.


 If your smart phone is not on wifi and using the 3/4G cellular network - it works OK - correct 

Do you have any other devices connected to the router - or just the Mac and smart phone

Who provides the broadband / ISP 
whats the make and model of the modem/router

has this only just started - or always been an issue ?


----------



## Harshal1357 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for replying Wayne, Macbook and smart phone are the only devices connected to Wi-Fi. Broadband is via phone line, you are correct that the redirection is on a particular site. It just started might be due to i have clicked on any sponsored add link that might be any virus or malware.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Harshal1357 said:


> .... the redirection is on a particular site. It just started might be due to i have clicked on any sponsored add link that might be any virus or malware.


Have you reported the problem to the site's admin?

Do you still get the redirect if you use an ad-blocker?


----------



## Harshal1357 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes i am getting redirection after using ad-blocker, also even using incognito window in chrome browser.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you think your computer might be infected, please follow these instructions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html and start a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum with all the requested logs.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> It just started might be due to i have clicked on any sponsored add link that might be any virus or malware.


 As its on both devices that are on the wifi and only the one site - i dont think its virus BUT i would follow the instructions posted by *koala* just to be sure 
can you post the actual site address here ?

also could you answer this and the other questions i posted pelase


> If your smart phone is not on wifi and using the 3/4G cellular network - it works OK - correct


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can ignore my last reply. It looks like our security team only works with PCs, not Macs.


Harshal1357 said:


> .... the redirection is on a particular site.


Have you reported the problem to the site's admin?


----------



## Harshal1357 (Apr 27, 2015)

on 3g my phone works correct, i think the problem could be in the router settings. The or any malware set up the setting or proxy settings to something different.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

As i said, its unlikely to be malware, as its the phone and the MAC

A few questions have been asked and still no reply


> Have you reported the problem to the site's admin?





> Who provides the broadband / ISP





> whats the make and model of the modem/router





> can you post the actual site address here ?


Have you discussed with the ISP broadband provider ?

do a powercycle 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Harshal1357 (Apr 27, 2015)

I got it, it is redirecting always to some link "ad.adsmatt.com......" that converts to "youradexchange.com" after a second. I searched on google that suggested me to remove the addons on browser, i removed all but still getting the same problem. Please help


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

are you running parallels or something to enable windows to also be run on the PC
What browsers do you have ?
and are they all doing it ?

have a read here
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/v102043536_EndUserProfile_en_us

anything help ?


----------



## Harshal1357 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the link Wayne, i am not running anything parallel with browsers. Yes all the browsers showing the same behaviour. I already removed all the extensions as given in the link, i even removed browsers and reinstalled but still facing the same problem


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Parallels is a program that allows you to run windows on a Mac in parallel with OSX 

are you running windows ?


----------



## Harshal1357 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am using Mac only


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Does this happen when you connect to the internet at another location? For example a friends house or starbucks etc... ?


----------



## Harshal1357 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes the problem is related to local machine.


----------

